# Bella bella updated (pics)



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had the extreme pleasure of working on this project throughout the last week's storms. I've made a lot of progress, and am taking a break while I wait on more brown fabric.

THe first picture has the originally planned fabric in the center. Only I hadn't remembered this fabric, so I had DH design the mariner's compass for me. That one is in the center of the other pictures. The last picture shows what it will look like with the sashing around it.

Photos #1 floral center









Photo #2 with mariner's compass









And a close-up of the center









And what it'll look like with sashing









It shows so much more movement in person! The mariner's compass seems to draw your eye in, then force it back out. Then the outside part makes your eyes move around then back in. Not something I'd want to stare at after a night on the town!! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it! You have done such a great bit of work.

Angie


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

wow wow wow beautiful and sooo much work


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

That is fantastic. The whole thing looks like its moving around.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is one of the most awesome quilts I have ever seen, it's absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

That is amazing, just amazing!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

such tedious work !!!! It absolutly beautiful !!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! The mariner's compass really added to it. I could sit here and look at that all day. You did a beautiful job. You also motivated (okay...and maybe guilted me a little) into deciding I need to go back and work on my giant dahlia top. Thanks...I think! lol


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Is this a quilt or a rug or what? It's very beautiful, whatever it is.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

ELOCN~It will be a quilt when it's done. This is just the center portion.

Awaiting more brown fabric, then it will become squared off.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow...that is beautiful! Be proud.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is sooooooo beautiful. My :cowboy: is off to you.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------

